

Goldman Sachs Predicted The Exact Number Of Medals That Great Britain Would Win - emwa
http://www.businessinsider.com/goldman-sachs-absolutely-nailed-its-prediction-for-great-britains-medal-haul-2012-8

======
Piskvorrr
The title should have been "Of all the guesses made about medal count, some
were correct." Had GS been wrong, this would have been a total non-story (as
with all the other guesses: "they guessed about something outside their usual
domain, and were wrong. Oh well."), and BI would have needed to find someone
else who had guessed (sorry, "predicted") correctly.

------
Zenst
Why, the ability to look thru form and other sports based statistics is great
if your moving into high-frequency-gamberling, no wait I see what they did
there.

That said it is known that host countries do better as tehy also said
"According to Goldman, home countries outperform their expected haul by 54%"

Makes you wonder when betting shops and banks will end up converging.

But if they were that good and knew there were right based upon some solid
maths that they would be able to predict the results then they woud of put
there own money were there mouth is. Banks and GS don't do that, they only
like to make the predictions and put other peoples money weer there mouths
are. Same as a casino in many way, playing the odd's at your expense, only
when you win they win and when you lose they win.

------
tigger
Meaningless. Goldman Sachs got the prediction for New Zealand completely wrong
along with many other countries. WSJ correctly predicted NZ's total number of
medals including the exact number of golds. Maybe I should write an article
about that?

